# Camera recommendations?



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi been having a look back through the photo thread and there's some amazing pictures in there. So just wondered if anyone could recommend a reasonably priced easy to use camera. I have a canon SLR but its pretty old now and I never really spent the time to get to know how to use it properly and the zoom is shocking on it (thinks phones got a better zoom!).

TIA


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah Vizsla13 great question! I've been wondering about this too what with all the amazing 'action' shots! Looking forward to hearing what everyone uses.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Go ProHero 3'' Black limited edition 1440p48 1080 pd 09 12 mp power burst wi fi built in low light or bright lights performance and will go and fit any Mate/doggy doing

by the chest head and animal options 

Dogs, . diving surfing hunting fishing

none can flex with her ;D

I also use the pocket rocket Lumix full hd Panasonic DMC-Z10 built in GPS and does fine streaming video fits anywhere 

Large frames Nikon 9000 series 8)


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Rudy will look into those


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Vizsla13*, my husband gave me for our anniversary a Nikon D5100. He knew I really wanted to capture the interaction between my two Vs and get them in action, and this camera does an excellent job! I am a camera newbie, and it is quite large to bring along on the walks, but it is worth it!! Since I don't really know how to properly set it up manually, I just use the preset picture-taking options right now. Still soooo much to learn


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got a Canon 6D with a 24-105mm lens a few days ago for our little Berkeley. It's working out great, very easy to use and it has a internal GPS (handy if you like to hike with your V)

I attached a few!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

In my experience as far as cameras go, I haven't been able to find cheap, easy, and effective all in the same package. You can pick any two of those things, but not all three. I guess depending on your definition of reasonably priced. 

If cheap and easy were my priorities I would try to stretch to a higher end point and shoot, something like the canon s100 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B005MTME3U/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_dav) The price on that one often drops to $249. Still not really cheap, but the problem with point and shoots, especially the less expensive ones, is that after you press the shutter it takes a long time for the camera to actually take the picture. Half a second to a vizsla is several yards . And that's not counting the time it takes for the camera to get focus. Some more affordable point and shoots are the Canon ELPH 110 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B006UMM1UO/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_dav) for $139 and the Canon A2300 (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0075SUHQC/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_dav) for just under $100. They've got good reviews.

For cheap and effective I would pick up an old, used slr and put a little time into learning how to use it. Not the easiest option (not as easy as pulling something out of the box and starting to snap pictures), but very doable and worth it in my opinion. The slr I'm using you can pick up for $200 or less and I'm happy with the pictures. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0002XQJFA/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_dav

Easy and effective, I would get the Sony rx100. You _could_ learn the settings, but it's auto mode is supposed to be really great, and the pictures are excellent. But it's not cheap. (http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B00889ST2G/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_dav. Or if you can _really_ afford it, I drool over the recently released slrs on a daily basis. And their auto modes are great.

One thing I like doing is looking at customer photos when shopping for cameras so I linked to some examples. Look for the actions shots. 

What is your SLR? What you might want to do is just get a new lens for it. It's amazing the difference that can make for an older camera, and there are some really good lenses for reasonable prices. You could even rent one for a couple of days and see if that would work for you.

Another thing you could do is PM specific members whose photos you like and ask what they're using. 

Whatever camera you end up wanting to use, if you don't want to learn the settings, leave it in sports mode for any vizsla photography. They're just too fast to catch the moment otherwise!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're looking for a mall, light, fast and easy to use point and click, then the Fuji Finepix 770EXR or it's current equivalent is good value and works very well. It's quick to focus in on the dogs and takes nice pics on full auto. You can fiddle with it to some degree and it has a massive optical Zoom so you can take them from pretty much anywhere. The only criticism, which is with all point and clicks, is poor low light auto focus. But it has to be pretty dark for it not to pick things up.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone at the moment I'm swaying towards the Go Pro Hero 3 as recommended by Rudy, my husband has been keen on one of these for a while too. I love how small it is too. 

My old SLR is a Sony can't remember model and its so cumbersome! 

Will be a few weeks before we get one will let you know what we finally decide on and post some pics too


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Dont discount how cheap you can buy used camera equipment for on kijiji or craigslist.

Do you want to learn photography or if you want to take shots? There is probably a whole lot more behind some of the pictures that you're looking at in the galleries than may be obvious to you. If you want to learn photographic technique, find a used Nikon D2H or something like that and invest in a single very versatile high quality lens. And then read, read, read and then practice, practice, practice.

The camera itself is a small part of what you are looking at.

Check out fredmiranda.com if you want a decent photography forum.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Dave D will check it out


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

just like your PUP !! depth of field is neVer cheap - this is a no answer - but true !!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I also have a Canon DSLR (Rebel T2i) and it takes amazing photos, however for my V I usually use my phone as it's always right there. As said, it is quite large and I can never get her to sit still for long enough to focus manually on her. However, for action shots, it works wonderfully. Just hike up the shutter speed and manual focus and snap. Amazing, amazing, amazing. 

My fiance and I are looking into getting the Go Pro camera, as it seems way more convenient and probably just as good.


----------



## Hehner (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Cannon Rebel xs which is the basic model. I also have the T1i which is amazing as well but the most important thing is to learn how to use you settings. You dont really need an expensive DSLR because if you don't know how yo use it it will be a waste of money. 
Good Luck!! (-:


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Photography is my part-time secondary profession, I'm going to recommend that you stick with an SLR for a dog. I shoot dog portrait sessions occasionally and I can't even imagine trying to capture some of the images I do with a point-and-shoot camera. Not to say that you won't be able to take good photos with a P'n'S but you're likely to be more frustrated with it. I find they are complicated to change settings (I don't like auto settings), they are slow to take photos and focus, and the photos generally have a flat/one-dimensional feel to them because of the optics (no depth of field.....meaning pretty much everything is in focus.....no separation between subject and background/foreground).

If the reason you want to upgrade your SLR is because you feel restricted by the lens, change the lens. You're most likely going to be getting better looking photos (and more keepers) from an older SLR with a great lens than you are with a newer point and shoot (as long as being compact isn't a concern).

You should try and find the old camera and see what you're working with.

I generally just have my 24-70mm f/2.8 on my camera most of the time......but I like options (and that's why SLRs are so versatile)









Action shot which would be very difficult without a fast camera









challenging lighting conditions









Depth of Field with large aperture lens (separation between subject and setting)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

For those wondering about depth of field, look at the aperture of the lens/photograph. The lower the f stop is (2.8 for example), the shallower the focal will be at a specific focal length (amount of zoom). The closer the subject the shallower the depth of field is yet again.

What it does is allow you to blur out backgrounds that may be distracting. This can make your subject the highlight of the photo and give you a pleasing background.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/Jw-xRnZBTns

Get a glass of wine or some other refreshment and watch 5 minutes of Vizsla joy. The mud bath is such a Vizsla thing. 

Turn up the speakers. This was just created a couple months ago and placed on You Tube.

Get a good video recorder and make You Tube clips. 

http://youtu.be/dsq9WWsaluk

They are so much fun when done well.

I use my little Nikon Cool Pix for my blog. Easy to carry, does video and has a decent zoom for blog post.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

But How many people carry a camera fit for journalists in Afghanistan... 

D2HS is where I stopped and use it for most macro (micro) 
Lenses keep their value while the bodies get discounted pretty fast. But they weigh a ton. 

Any of the smaller decent SLR with electronic shutter is worth it's weight in gold when it comes to freezing action. 

iPhone is always there, LOL... Granted, blurry on action shots but you wouldn't catch me dead schlepping semi pro SLR gear for hours every day.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

redbird, I have a little Cool Pix too, is there a particular setting I can use to reduce blur in an action shot?

Vizsla13 - I purchased myself a little GoPro Hero 3 White Edition this morning after all this camera chat. You have probably been thorough and done your research but, be warned if you missed it like I did - the white edition has no preview screen (not sure if any of them do) and does not come with a micro SD card, you need to buy that and an LCD touch screen 'bacpac' separately. 

If you have a smartphone the GoPro app lets you preview your shot/video via wifi but there is a considerable lag. 

I'll post some photos from it here when it's all good to go to show you the quality if you like.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> But How many people carry a camera fit for journalists in Afghanistan...


I do... :-[ But about once a month or so. I just wanted to show a few pics from my Nikon D5100 on a pre-set camera option. As a camera newbie, I don't mind for now...but I'm sure one day I'll want to learn how to set up my own settings manually. And, of course, let's not forget the magic wand - photoshop!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Nelly -

None of the Go Pro's have a viewing screen on them. I was very excited to hear about how you can use your smartphone for that now, as it will save minutes of crappy video of the ground while mountain biking! haha! I haven't tried the app yet, though, so if you have anything to say about it I'd be all ears.

Now that I've got Tai I've been trying to use my point and shoot camera and phone camera and they just aren't cutting it. I knew there would be extra costs in getting a puppy, I just didn't think that buying a new camera would be one of them! 

Jenny


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I lived in the world of pro photography for a while. While DSLR is the truest way to obtain amazing shots, it can be done with smaller and cheaper. I received a Canon G12 a couple years ago as a gift and find that I no longer grab my $5k slr rig to shoot with anymore. The G12 does it all. It has the same features/sensor/processor as the lower end canon make DSLRs bit comes in a convenient rangefinder size. Fast responsive shutter, 80-3200 ISO settings, f2.8-20 focal range with easy to adjust manual settings. It has a hotshoe allowing me to add external flash, and takes the greatest pics. I also use a Kodak Playsport HD video camera, its water/crush/freeze proof, takes adequate video and was only $100. I do like the GoPro idea

I also find myself using the camera on my phone (Samsung galaxy s3) the most.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Jenny, tell me about it! 

The price of the camera I really want doesn't even bear thinking about 

The app is ok so far. From the point of view that it will eliminate all those minutes of ground shots and you can see what you're shooting for stills it is great. I've only been using it for today and so far it has crashed a good 8, maybe 10 times. A re-boot seemed to fix it but a bit of a pain when you're trying to get a good preview. 

I'm using a pretty new iphone 5 so it must be a bug in the app which fortunately they will probably fix in an update soon. The lag between where you're actually pointing and what shows on the phone preview is probably about 4 seconds so quite significant but probably not a huge deal when videoing. 

We had to install firmware to the gopro so that you can access the smartphone option from the wifi controls - just got that straight from the gopro website. You also set up your own wifi for the gopro which apparently still works without any internet but I haven't tried that yet as the lighting over here has been poor today, will be trying tomorrow!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

dmak said:


> I received a Canon G12 a couple years ago as a gift and find that I no longer grab my $5k slr rig to shoot with anymore. The G12 does it all. It has the same features/sensor/processor as the lower end canon make DSLRs bit comes in a convenient rangefinder size.


I was going to recommend the G10-G12 or a Nikon P7700 but I didn't know if a $400 point and shoot would be well-received. I have been thinking of getting a G12 for a while......but since I shoot Nikon I've had a hard time trying to justify the need for a hotshoe if I can't even use my Nikon flash. But now the Nikon P7700 is out that gives me a good option for a very similar unit. I really don't want to be taking my SLR on walks all the time.......so getting my dog will be justification enough to get a new Point and Shoot to replace my trusty old Canon SD550 that I've had since 2006 (but never use it because I hate it since I bought an SLR in 2007)


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I am still a Nikon slr guy, but this G12 is sooooo **** convenient. Nikon didn't have a comparable model at the time, nice to see one now. I'm am all about the rangefinder sized pro point and shoot. It now goes on every hiking trip. No more need to lug around my heavy expensive stuff


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pike & I only want to shoot birds - for us go to camera shop - no big box stores - tell them what you need and most will let you try one in the field - make a decision & buy from them - 5 years latter you will be talking to the same people - would you buy a Vizsla from Wal-mart ?


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Nelly that would be great.

I'm still undecided, the review for the Go Pro Hero weren't that good and that was on their website!!

I've looked at getting a new lense for my existing slr and its almost as much as buying a new camera!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Check out the refurbished section on your camera maker's website. Often times you can get a decent deal on a lens and it will still come with a warranty. I got a refurbished dslr and lens for Christmas and aside from a few light marks on the body you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Camera recommendations?*



einspänner said:


> Check out the refurbished section on your camera maker's website. Often times you can get a decent deal on a lens and it will still come with a warranty. I got a refurbished dslr and lens for Christmas and aside from a few light marks on the body you wouldn't know the difference.


I've used this shop for years. Great used camera equipment at pretty good prices. They're based out of Atlanta, GA.

www.keh.com


----------



## bru (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a panasonic lumix gx1, it's technically a DSLR, but not quite, as it utilizes the micro four thirds system, which makes everything you'd normally associate with a DSLR much smaller. It's really convenient and there are interchangeable lenses. I honestly shoot photos of Bru with my retired iphone4 more than I do with the gx1, but whenever I know we're going somewhere special I will always bring the camera.

the gx1 is also considerably cheaper than most dslrs and has the body of a point and shoot (the lens changes that, but still keeps it in the tiny end of the spectrum.)

let me know if you want to know more.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks bru sounds good will look into it


----------

